# Accedentally have cory catfish fry...



## Tribia

what should I do?

I got a pair of Peppered Cory Catfish a couple of months ago. I started to notice that one of them was getting fat, but assumed that she was jest being spoiled. Then one after noon about a week ago we came downstairs to find our pair in a frenzy. 

I figured I might as well give the eggs a chance and so I separated them out into a breeder net. I didn't expect them to hatch but yesterday afternoon I came home to find them hatching. 

Finding food for them has been somewhat of a challenge as we live in a small town. We have a Petco and a few small pet stores. I managed to find a powder fry food and snagged it so I would have something to feed them.

What can I expect as far as life-cycles and such? Also, the only other fish in the tank are Neon Tetra, and I was wondering how long I should wait before I release the fry into the main tank?


----------



## susankat

They won't eat anything for the first couple of days until the egg sac is absorb. Get some frozen baby brine shrimp and bloodworms. They will also nibble on shrimp pellets. Keep your water clean and they should grow fairly fast.

Cories will live 8+ years, and will spawn when healthy after a water change that is a couple of degrees cooler than the tank water.

What size of tank are they in? I would pick up a cheap 10 gal tank and either buy a sponge filter or make one. Take enough substrate to put a thin layer in the tank and move the babies to it. Do water changes on it about 3 times a week using an airline tubing until they get bigger.


----------



## Tribia

It is a ten gallon tank. Unfortunately I will not have necessary funds for a whole new setup for a couple of weeks, and I have called every pet store within 50 miles looking for baby brine shrimp with no luck. Blood worms might be doable.


----------



## susankat

Check for the shrimp pellets at walmart, or petco. Petco should have baby brine shrimp or maybe someone will order them in for you.


----------



## majerah1

My LPS do not sell any of the BBS either.I had to order online.I checked at Patsmart(dont know where a petco is)and no luck there either.


----------



## susankat

Thats funny I buy mine at petsmart here in town.


----------



## Tribia

That's what happens when you live in the middle of nowhere. The guy on the phone at petco acted like I was an idiot asking for baby brine shrimp, but I will go in and talk to them in person, sometimes it's they who are the idiots. 

I know I can get the shrimp pellets at least. Should I break them up a bit for them? How often should I feed them?

I really appreciate the reply. There is a lot of different information online but it feels good to talk to someone directly.

Baby's are almost two days old now, wriggling around they are so cute.


----------



## susankat

How many are there? I would just put one pellet in. I like the wardleys shrimp pellets as they are softer and will break down faster for the babies. Once the eggs sacs are gone I always fed a couple times a day, but also did daily water changes on the tank, clean water and plenty of food helps them grow faster and stay healthy.


----------



## Tribia

I believe there are four.
I have cleaned out the unhatched eggs.
I have shrimp pellets and bloodworms, I fed them some worms first and they ate it right up.  

I will do what I can to keep the water cleaned, though I am in school and working so every day would be impossible a few times a is definitely doable, and with our small fishes the water never get's too dirty anyhow. 

I gave some of the other fish some bloodworm too and they went crazy for them. Nobody ever said my fish weren't spoiled. 

Thank you again! With any luck I will have some new little catfish here in a few. ^.^


----------



## Tribia

So my female cory laid more eggs last night. These ones will be supper....but is it normal for them to lay eggs in a row like that?

I live in an area where there is an extreme difference in light and temperature during the summer and winter months, and it has started to get a lot cooler and darker out. We have a heater and the water temperature is stable, but we can't help there being a difference (this summer it got quite hot for a spell and we had to unplug the heater and keep the lights off even.) 

Babies are eating and growing and are cute as ever.


----------

